# the "changes" that the site mentioned



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

outside of shrinking the banner above (seriously, I gotta shrink it everytime? why even give me that option if it doesn't stick?), where are the changes we were supposed to get?

this forum still lacks anything special and I'm just wondering if it's just me who is noticing the board just ain't that good anymore?

where are the new fangled crap we were supposed to get back when they changed? Hasn't it been a few weeks if not a month or two since the change?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I Want Team Colors!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

They waited too long for Blazers fans and I know that myself and a few others now go more frequently to a new site. I will continue to come here but this board has slowed big time and is not the community I came to love. I think I will just go to the other site a little more frequently.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

^^ hook me up with a PM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The changes that the site underwent is that there's another site that people go to now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> The changes that the site underwent is that there's another site that people go to now.


What site?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pm me too


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

me too, please


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Me too, please.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazerfan024 said:


> Please throw a PM my way to thanks!


wow, a mod is throwing bbb under the bus (thats my phrase of the week). 

it's gotten so bad I check olive first before I check here.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PM me too please.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Why PM, why not just post.

If that doesn't work, PM please.

(IMO, This board ain't so bad)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> outside of shrinking the banner above (seriously, I gotta shrink it everytime? why even give me that option if it doesn't stick?), where are the changes we were supposed to get?
> 
> this forum still lacks anything special and I'm just wondering if it's just me who is noticing the board just ain't that good anymore?
> 
> where are the new fangled crap we were supposed to get back when they changed? Hasn't it been a few weeks if not a month or two since the change?


totally agree... I want it to stay shrunk.

I surf at work, and those ads with the ladies are inappropriate. If I have a woman co-worker see them, they are going to have a fit.

Pleae get rid of them so we can surf at work as well. The old regime did nto have such ads



Thanks


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

:lol: I have to chuckle...

Most of us have been going elsewhere for quite sometime. We had to find a refuge from this place somewhere or another and many have found that in other sites. This site is still solid, but not what it was awhile back.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, So Blazers fans are going away...

At the moment, I hate the design and its bugs, but no way I'm going out.

Give it some time.


----------



## tchelovski (Jun 29, 2006)

Please PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> :lol: I have to chuckle...
> 
> Most of us have been going elsewhere for quite sometime. We had to find a refuge from this place somewhere or another and many have found that in other sites. This site is still solid, but not what it was awhile back.



ooh, do tell! PM me!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Is this really a PM issue? Seems to me people reference other boards all the time around here (O-Live and ESPN in particular). One of the many annoying things about the last forum many of used to inhabit was how paranoid they were about any discussion of other forums. In the marketplace of ideas, if you have the best product you shouldn't be that worried about the competition. 

I don't really know what the rules are on this topic here. As a mod for the Political Economy, I suppose I should.

If you're uncomfortable posting it, or it violates community standards, I'd appreciate a PM too, if only to get in touch with a few guys I don't see around here anymore.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

just post the link here.

if you guys can't, I want a PM too.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

www.redesignthathasntbeenfixedtofansapproval.com


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> outside of shrinking the banner above (seriously, I gotta shrink it everytime? why even give me that option if it doesn't stick?)


Mine seems to stay shrunk each time I visit so long as I don't close/reopen my browser. I can visit the site and then return later and it is still shrunk. My first visit after opening the browser though requires that I re-shrink the banner.

Gramps...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

still aint had a PM.....


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I know it's ok to have links on the sig. So, someone could put it in the sig and post in this thread as well.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Drop me a PM, b.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

So where is the new hang out?

And I LIKE the ad with the girl with the ta ta's!


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

someone please pm me that link.
thank you.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I know why the site has gone down hill here in Trail Blazer land... its because everybody's favorite poster, mixum, is long gone. :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So team colors is what people are annoyed about? really?

I have too much respect for you guys to believe that.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So team colors is what people are annoyed about? really?
> 
> I have too much respect for you guys to believe that.


Team colors would be nice--also just making it feel more like a "Blazer" site instead of a lumber supply site. 

Making the hot babe vanish. (I'm tired of my wife scowling at me when I borrow her laptop to check in.) 

Getting rid of the Verticalscope crap at the top. 

Making it so I don't have to constantly scroll down to see the most current content. 

Heck, even the website's name--basketballforum.net is kind of a mouthful. I suggested "backboards.com" a few years ago, but that one's taken now. 

The list ain't exhaustive, but it's more than just one little thing. 

I'll live with it, but to be honest I doubt many here feel a great sense of allegiance to the board itself. It's the community that uses the board that matters. 

That so many seem to be at least interested in finding out more about another board should at least raise a red flag for you. If all it does is cause you to accuse us of being petty, well, it ain't exactly helping your cause much.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mook said:


> Team colors would be nice--also just making it feel more like a "Blazer" site instead of a lumber supply site.
> 
> Making the hot babe vanish. (I'm tired of my wife scowling at me when I borrow her laptop to check in.)
> 
> ...


Not sure why you addressed the last paragraph the way you did. I have about as much power here as you.

Personally I find layouts an after thought. Content and functionality is 95% of the things I look for in a message board.

Content is controlled by the users (you agree, with your community is what matters statement) and we still have all the functions we always had, with the exception of an extra ad up top.

I thought the people that have been complaining were the typical people that hate change (any website the does a mass change gets a flood of complaints, just look at the feedback for the new Yahoo! sports) but it's been lingering now and I'm just curious as to what. Prior to your post the only complaint I saw was team colors.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

hey pm me a link i wanna type in all lowercase there too. THANKS


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

content is worse now too - people ARE leaving in spite of the changes , its just a fact. 

people leaving = lesser content = lesser activity = lesser interest = time to move.

this was arguably the best blazer forum on the net until the 'change for the better' happened, now its just a shadow of what it used to be. It's fanhome all over again.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Like I've said before, maybe because I'm a MAC guy, I don't have any advertisements on the top of my page.(Or any hot chick) When I see this site on some of my friends computers(PC's) I see them. Wonder why? If it means anything, I love this site and I'm not going anywhere!-PEACE


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> content is worse now too - people ARE leaving in spite of the changes , its just a fact.
> 
> people leaving = lesser content = lesser activity = lesser interest = time to move.
> 
> this was arguably the best blazer forum on the net until the 'change for the better' happened, now its just a shadow of what it used to be. It's fanhome all over again.


Didn't you say this same thing before. If it bothers you so much, make an action to move rather that just say it and stay.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What are these hot chicks everyone is talking about? I just don't see them.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Didn't you say this same thing before. If it bothers you so much, make an action to move rather that just say it and stay.


if you have read this thread you'd see ive asked twice for the new joint - so don't sweat it out , just waiting for the info


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

*Team skins update*

Petey, VS, and myself have been working over the past few weeks to come up with a design for the team skins. Here is a sample of what to look forward to. There are still a few minor changes to make which should be done monday or tuesday at which point we will start creating the ones for various teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Team skins update*

Me likey.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Team skins update*

Nice improvement, but is there anyway to make the background white, like it used to be. It's much easier on the eyes...atleast for me. Good Job


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Team skins update*

do it


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> What are these hot chicks everyone is talking about? I just don't see them.


They are skinny little women with huge plastic bags filled with silicone on their chests. Why you guys find this attractive, I'll never know. When I first saw them, I wondered if I should tell the boys here that they aren't real. Then I remembered... you don't care. I am so grateful that I was born a woman.


SB


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Scarlett Black said:


> They are skinny little women with huge plastic bags filled with silicone on their chests. * Why you guys find this attractive, I'll never know. * When I first saw them, I wondered if I should tell the boys here that they aren't real. Then I remembered... you don't care. I am so grateful that I was born a woman.
> 
> 
> SB


not all of us do.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> ^^ hook me up with a PM



me too, please


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Team skins update*

I believe the correct reply is
Woot!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hap said:


> outside of shrinking the banner above (seriously, I gotta shrink it everytime? why even give me that option if it doesn't stick?), where are the changes we were supposed to get?
> 
> this forum still lacks anything special and I'm just wondering if it's just me who is noticing the board just ain't that good anymore?
> 
> where are the new fangled crap we were supposed to get back when they changed? Hasn't it been a few weeks if not a month or two since the change?


Everything is not cosmetic. People had complained about how the board was slow. Still slow? Was put on 2 new servers 2 weeks ago.

Furthermore I've been working with a mod, and VS directly in trying to get something together... DIFFERENT from their other sites. BUT since this deals with more than one party, from different regions with different hours it's hard to get on the same page. BUT no one is being ignored.

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlayZa said:


> content is worse now too - people ARE leaving in spite of the changes , its just a fact.
> 
> people leaving = lesser content = lesser activity = lesser interest = time to move.
> 
> this was arguably the best blazer forum on the net until the 'change for the better' happened, now its just a shadow of what it used to be. It's fanhome all over again.


I know. My question is why are people leaving? Lack of red and black colors?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Team skins update*



mack10 said:


> Petey, VS, and myself have been working over the past few weeks to come up with a design for the team skins. Here is a sample of what to look forward to. There are still a few minor changes to make which should be done monday or tuesday at which point we will start creating the ones for various teams.


That looks nice! Look forward to when they come out. It'll feel much more like home.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Petey said:


> Everything is not cosmetic. People had complained about how the board was slow. Still slow? Was put on 2 new servers 2 weeks ago.
> 
> -Petey


Interesting, because for about 2 weeks it has been much slower for me, and repeatedly freezes up in mid-load of pages.

I have dial-up so when I say slow what I really mean is SSSSSSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

PM me as well.

However, I have no intention of leaving.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I actually look at the change of ownership as a positive change. I can't imagine any single ordinary person paying a huge chunk of money each month to keep a forum as big as this going. Putting it in the hands of a larger business ensures the site's survival. Plus if team colors are coming around as the screenshot shows, all should be gold in a little bit.

As for the slow load times, I feel for you, Maris. It probably stinks to have dial up...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

supermati said:


> Wow, So Blazers fans are going away...
> 
> At the moment, I hate the design and its bugs, but no way I'm going out.
> 
> Give it some time.



You'd be surprised. For such a small town as Portland, there are several really good sites on which to talk Blazers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I post here a lot less, and it's 100% attributed to the degraded quality of posters.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

The only new message board I know about is the one there was a thread about a bit over a week ago run by the team. Most of the people who had seen it at that time didn't seem to like it, and I agree now that I have seen it. Some of the content is interesting, but the format seems to be a cross between O-Live and Myspace. We had many complaints here about a score ticker posters couldn't get rid of and many didn't want to use, the new site looks much worse to me as far as that is concerned, it is filled with content and features, but you have to wade through it to find what you were looking for. I agree with HAMMERHEAD that the coolest feature is the community projects. I'm not a fan of the O-Live format either, I've never spent more than a few minutes trying to read it and I don't think I ever registered there. I think many people here can relate to that and came here to get away from that format. If you want to check it out though, feel free. Some people might like the new site, and that is fine, but I suspect that even the people who like the new site will agree that this site and that site offer different experiences and will still want to come here to get the things we offer here. I agree with sa1177 that this site isn't quite as good as it was, but is still very good and I think it is still the best forum out there. If the site being talked about is not this one, feel free to ignore everything I said and I'm also interested to know what other competition we have.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

The quality of this sight is in direct correlation to the temperment of the posters. I wish some of the posters here were more civil and less "attack-dog" in mindset. The "sky-is-falling" group after each loss also bugs the crapola out of me.

Let's just discuss the Blazers and leave the personal attacks out of it. Reminding oneself "Do I need to respond to this" or "Do I need to body-slam this fellow-poster back into the dark ages" needs to be answered with civility for each other.

Then, we will get our team colors back and the team will win all remaining games and win the Championship of the NBA!!!! Go Blazers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Loyalty4Life said:


> As for the slow load times, I feel for you, Maris. It probably stinks to have dial up...


Indeed it does. Keeps me humble though, LOL.

Wireless has recently become available in my area, just waiting til we move to our new house in a couple months.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Interesting, because for about 2 weeks it has been much slower for me, and repeatedly freezes up in mid-load of pages.
> 
> I have dial-up so when I say slow what I really mean is SSSSSSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


That is odd. Because yeah, 2 weeks ago board was put onto a 2nd server, images are now on a 3rd. Haven't seen a speed complaint.

Remember when there were issues with Avatars and Smiles? No longer due to the extra bandwidth.

I don't know what to say, but from my understanding they want to add more accessible bandwidth for the board's users soon with the playoffs / draft coming up.

-Petey


----------

